# Plow for a 98 4 Runner???



## why-oming (Sep 5, 2020)

We have an old 98 4-runner that we want to throw a plow on for our driveway. It's pretty light snow here in Wyoming. This car is not a car that we use often. Hunting season only, mostly sits in the barn.
I've been looking around on the web...want to spend up to $3000 for the total setup.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

@cwren2472?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Excellent choice of vehicle

unfortunately I’m not aware of any applications for the 4Runner so I think you’ll be limited to plows that use a front mount receiver hitch. Meyer makes a homeowner plow that uses one though I’m not sure if the 4Runner is an approved application for it, you’d have to check their website. Beyond that you’d be limited to pseudo plows like The ones that use a winch to lift 

you could also look into SnoWay, they specialize in lighter weight plows but again I have no idea if they have an application for the 4Runner, you’d have to check their website


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Somewhere in the Toyota forum is a video of some schmuck using a SnowSport plow to plow his driveway but I think the consensus was that he pushed more snow with his grill than the plow

(ha! Beat you to it @EWSplow)


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Excellent choice of vehicle
> 
> unfortunately I'm not aware of any applications for the 4Runner so I think you'll be limited to plows that use a front mount receiver hitch. Meyer makes a homeowner plow that uses one though I'm not sure if the 4Runner is an approved application for it, you'd have to check their website. Beyond that you'd be limited to pseudo plows like The ones that use a winch to lift
> 
> you could also look into SnoWay, they specialize in lighter weight plows but again I have no idea if they have an application for the 4Runner, you'd have to check their website


I was thinking sno way.
Being an older 4 runner, it would have to be an older mount. I have an older 3 point 7-6 snow way sitting on a pallet rack for several years. I had the idea of putting it on a Nissan frontier, but would have had to make my own mount. 
Maybe @basher would know about sno way mounts for a 4 runner?
I'm pretty sure I've seen 4 runners with plows.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

6'9" fisher LD should go on , I had one on my 01 tacoma it was a good plow truck for sure


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

pjaln said:


> 6'9" fisher LD should go on , I had one on my 01 tacoma it was a good plow truck for sure


they do not make a mount for the 4Runner - the Tacoma is not the same


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

what about a 1999 pickup it should have the same frame


----------

